# Possible stroke (AKA send an old woman to hell) ;-)



## rugrat (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

Ok technically this isn't a call (as I am waiting two more weeks to take my NREMT exam and need to get a job in the field)

But it is intresting.


I have a 89 y/o grandma (she lives out in so cal.) in a senior citizen home. Her memory isn't the best. If you tell her something she may not remember tomorrow (I think I am getting there too  ) and when she saw me she knew ( I visited her a month or so ago) I looked familiar but couldn't place (but she does have a plethora of grandchildren and great grand children now) She still has a great sense of humor though and is pretty funny  She lives in place where she has a room and they give her the pills (she was forgetting what she was taking... which uh haha can have some disastrous affects) 


Anyways so about two weeks ago she was having dinner. And someone noticed part of her face looked a little "droopy" and they mentioned to a nurse... who apparently was obligated to call 911... Anyways she was then taken to the closest hospitable (a dinky one which was not very good) about 5 min away instead of her normal one which is very good which is like 25 min away (I Think?) Anyways they got her in and noticed her pulse was 130-140 so they put her on a whole bunch of drugs to slow it down. As Saturday came around they had detected no signs of stroke. And she was quite flustered and disoriented. (she had also been restrained the night before when she woke up not knowing where she was) 
Anyways come Sunday she was totally unresponsive (basically just kinda sleeping) My uncle (who looks out for her) was trying to get her to the good hospital she usually goes to, but apparently they need a nurse to ride along? And it took him most of the day to find one who would. They finally were able to get her there in which they did more tests and found nothing wrong. She got back to her "home" the following Monday...

As to the experience she said "If you want to send an old woman to hell just dial 911" 

--- 

Now having medical knowledge I see this different than the rest of my family. It could have been a TIA (I don't know my medical stuff super well yet though) and in that case the person should be taken to the hospital for evaluation. I see the medical side to everything here.

I guess just still amazed how much red tape there is at times and sorry things turned out so terrible for her (which I know happens sometimes)
Just interesting to me  so thought I would share...

hehe and my Grandma said next they can just let her die... (she still has got some spunk) she has a DNR, but as we know that only gets you so far...


----------

